# Clean Sterling Silver Pen



## Oldwagon (Jun 14, 2011)

What would you use on a Tiffany Sterling Silver pen to clean it?Then would you put a coat of Renaissance Wax on it?I was given one to clean up for a friend.Just checking to see what others do with this type of pen.Thanks for any help.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have some kind of silver polish that I was given.  Can't remember the name but I think any designed for silver would do.  I put ren wax on almost anything anymore.  My opinion of course, but you did ask. :wink:


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 15, 2011)

How dirty is it, and what is the dirt? I'd start by hand buffing with a soft cloth; that should get any loose dirt off and could even work on light tarnishing.

Heavier tarnish is easily cleaned off with commercially available silver polish (look in the cleaning section of your grocery store).

Tarnish can also be removed electrolytically, but I'd only recommend this if the sterling parts can be removed from the non-sterling parts. Mix equal parts baking soda, salt, and liquid soap, dilute with a lot of water, and put it in an aluminum pot (or a pot lined with aluminum foil). Put the sterling in the pot, bring it to a boil, and let it stand for a few minutes. Then rinse and wash the sterling. (Oxides get transferred to the aluminum.)


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 15, 2011)

If it's an antique, I would NOT touch it. Removing that patina knocks a metric BUTTLOAD off the value. If that's the case, take it to an antiques specialist.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 15, 2011)

removing tarnish from sterling antiques does nothing to the value. If you want the tarnish back, let it sit a couple months and there you go (or dip it in Liver of Sulfer). Silver tarnish isn't like Copper or Bronze with beautiful blues and greens, it's ugly so they don't want it.


Go to Riogrande.com and they sell cloths that will work perfectly. You may be able to find them at jewelry stores that specialize in sterling also. They have a cleaner in them that works well at removing the tarnish without being too harsh.


----------

